# Comment faire une playlist vidéo ?



## Supermp3man06 (22 Février 2013)

Bonjour je possède un iPad mini et il y a quelquechose qui commence vraiment à m'enerver. L'iPad n'enchaine pas les vidéos, comme pour regarder les épisodes d'une série ou de clips par exemple, je ne comprends qu'une telle chose ne sois pas de base dans ces tablettes haut de gamme. J'ai trouvé la solution des tags dans iTunes pour les mettre en clip vidéo, ça marche sur iPhone mais pas sur l'iPad, ce dernier le joue comme un album audio. Une autre chose, ayant fais la dernière mise à jour, je faisais tourner les vidéos sur la TV via iPad en sortie HDMI, avant la mise à jour, on tapotait 2 fois l'écran pour zoomer dézoomer (sur la TV), depuis la dernière mise à jour ca ne marche plus (je précise que c'est avec l'adaptateur lightning HDMI sur la TV, pas sur l'iPad directement) et certaine vidéo se retrouvent avec des bandes noirs sur les cotés impossible à enlever sauf si on passe par la case "encodage".

Donc pour résumer :

1-Y'a t-il moyen d'avoir une lecture continue de plusieurs vidéos ?

2-Y'a t-il moyen de remettre ce zoom sans jailbreak ?


----------



## AlienQueenKiss (5 Avril 2015)

Bonsoir,

Même question avec un iPad 3 sous iOS 7 ?


----------



## AlienQueenKiss (7 Avril 2015)

Up : Un logiciel qui le gère les playlist vidéo de façon vraiment correct ?

J'ai tenté VLC mais ça en semble pas reconnaitre les vidéos.


----------

